# Alienware Preis/Leistung



## Kankuso (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,
da ich einerseits schon seit längerem überlege, mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen und es andererseits momentan 200€-Gutscheine für alienware bei gamestar gibt, hätte ich eine kleine Frage an die PC-Kenner im Forum. 

Wie ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bei Alienware? Ich nehme an, man zahlt auch viel für die Marke und das edle Design mit, aber könnte so ein PC bei 200€ Rabatt nicht dennoch eine gute Wahl sein? 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es dann ein Laptop oder Desktop werden soll, gibt es auch da was bei Alienware zu beachten?

Gruß Kankuso


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

3000 Euro für einen Rechner den man für 2000 bekommen würde... Wenn dir 800 Euro wert sind das du sagen kannst "Ich hab einen Alienware PC" oder übersetzt "Ich kauf total überteuerten Müll".


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 3000 Euro für einen Rechner den man für 2000 bekommen würde... Wenn dir 800 Euro wert sind das du sagen kannst "Ich hab einen Alienware PC" oder übersetzt "Ich kauf total überteuerten Müll".



Ich glaube das ist jetzt auch wieder völlig unsachlich und übertrieben.

Ein Mac ist ja auch nicht *NUR *Müll, obwohl er völlig überteuert ist. Natürlich sind Alienware Rechner komplett überteuert, aber das was drin steckt ist alles andere als Müll.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist jetzt auch wieder völlig unsachlich und übertrieben.
> 
> Ein Mac ist ja auch nicht *NUR *Müll, obwohl er völlig überteuert ist. Natürlich sind Alienware Rechner komplett überteuert, aber das was drin steckt ist alles andere als Müll.



Naja, nennen wir es gnadenlos überteuert, meist gibt es deutlich bessere Hardware zum selben Preis. Die Plastikgehäuse sind meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich hübsch, hier finde ich Aluminium hochwertiger und schöner. Bei Notebooks mag Alienware (übrigens von Dell) ja noch in Ordnung sein, aber Desktops würde ich dort nicht kaufen. Die würde ich allgemein nicht kaufen sondern selbst zusammenstellen. Der Performancerechner aus unserem Sticky könnte das richtige für dich sein.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Juli 2011)

Zu teuer. Preis Leistung ist bei Alienware definitiv schlecht.

Und das "edle" Design sind Plastikbomber-Gehäuse.

Wenn du edle Gehäuse willst, dann schau dir mal Lian Li an, oder Silverstone oder solche Marken.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juli 2011)

Ich blick durch die Upgradekosten auf der Seite nicht durch...
Eine zusätzliche 500 GB SATA II Platte einbauen kostet 120 Euro, das Upgrade von DVD Brenner auf BL Brenner 190 Euro und das Upgrade von einer 460GTX zu einer ATI 6950 290 Euro...
Sie liefern eine Sandybridge basismäßig mit 3*1 GB Speicher aus und ein Upgrade auf 16 GB kostet 1200 Euro.
Das teuerste 24 GB 1600er Kit, welches ich bei Alternate finden konnte, kostet "nur" 720 Euro.

Ein Rechner mit 3 GB Speicher, einem I5-2300 und einer 460 GTX liegt bei 1000.


Das ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Wie wird das berechnet und gerechtfertigt und hab ich vielleicht was übersehen ?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2011)

Da wird gar nix berechnet. Zumal die sowieso noch niedrigere Einkaufspreise haben, als was du im Online-Handel so an Preisen siehst. Die Preise sind nichts weiter als imagebedingt. Viele bringen Alienware mit hochwertigen Hochleistungskomponenten und (god bless me) tollen Design in Verbindung. Das lässt man sich bezahlen. Alienware ist eine Premiummarke mit Premiumpreisen. Ob ihre Produkte auch Premium sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juli 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde...die Summe der Komponenten eines Mac machen auch nur einen Bruchteil des Kaufpreises aus.
Ich würde mir keinen Desktop PC von irgendwoher holen - das hat nicht mal was mit Alienware als Firma zu tun..da kann man auch zB mal bei Deviltech schauen. Da sind die Preise ebenso horrend.

Anders sieht das imo bei Notebooks aus - da sind nach meiner Meinung die von Alienware, Deviltech, Schenker usw qualitätsmässig auf jeden Fall die Mehrausgaben wert.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2011)

Bei Macs steckt noch ein deutlich höherer Entwicklungs- und Materialaufwand dahinter. Außerdem nehmen die IPS-Displays einen großen Teil der Kosten ein. Macs sind für das reine Angebot an Leistung sicherlich zu teuer, für das Gesamtpaket aus Design, Material und Materialqualität, Display, Softwarepaket und Peripheriegeräten ein imo immer noch teures aber vergleichsweise faires Angebot.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juli 2011)

Naja dennoch kommt da ein GUUTER Aufschlag drauf für die Tatsache, dass ein Apfel drauf ist. Was ja auch OK ist, da ja viele Leute das Zeug nur als Statussymbol kaufen - und nicht weil ein Ipod besser klingt als ein anderer Marken MP3 Player oder ein Mac praktische Vorteile gegenüber anderen rechnern hat. Kann j aauch jeder halten wie er will.Und das selbe ist es bei Alienware. Wenn Du auf ne LAN kommst und dein Alienware Lappi auspackst kannst Du Dir doch der Blicke der anderen "Kenner" sicher sein.Klar - vielleicht macht der gammelige One.de Lappi das gleiche (Leistung) aber er hat kein Alien auf dem Display, kein abgefahrenes Design und kein beleuchtetes Keyboard...nagut und der Bildschirm ist um einige Klassen mieserabler.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM5Yn1MRaL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kankuso (16. Juli 2011)

Hieß ja hier mehrmals, dass die Alienware-Laptops durchaus ihren Preis wert sind. Von daher hätte ich noch zwei Fragen:

Lohnt sich der Kauf dieses Notebooks, wenn man die 200&#8364; Rabatt miteinberechnet:

http://www.dell.com/...dhs1&l=de&s=dhs bzw.  http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-m14x/pd

Und zweitens, wie teuer wäre ein Desktop PC (selbst zusammengebaut), mit etwa derselben Leistung?


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2011)

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Technologie ohne Kompromisse*: Mit der unschlagbaren Kombination aus optionalen Intel® Core™ i7 CPUs und einem optionalen HD+-Display (1600 x 900) lassen Sie Ihre Gegner alt aussehen.[/font]



Lol - das heisst die werben damit, dass ihr Notebook dann super ist, wenn man die optionalen Sachen dazukauft. Sehr ueberzeugend. 

Die beiden verlinkten Notebooks sind halt nur 14" bzw. sogar nur 11" - was ich zum Zocken etwas SEHR klein finde.

Und nur weil Alienware die Dinger Gaming-Notebooks nennt, spielen die nicht annaehernd in der gleichen Liga wie ein selbst zusammen gestellter Gaming-PC. Eine Zusammenstellung wie die 600€-Variante aus dem Sticky schlaegt die leistungsmaessig um Laengen.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Hieß ja hier mehrmals, dass die Alienware-Laptops durchaus ihren Preis wert sind. Von daher hätte ich noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> Lohnt sich der Kauf dieses Notebooks, wenn man die 200€ Rabatt miteinberechnet:
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du 200 Euro vom Preis abziehst, wären das für einen der beiden Laptops 800 bzw. 900 Euro. Das ist vom Preis für einen Gamerlaptop auf den ersten Blick recht annehmbar.

Für dasselbe Geld bekommst du einen Highend Desktop und zwar das feinste vom feinsten.


----------



## Aldaria (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Mac ist ja auch nicht *NUR *Müll




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Naja für mich persönlich isses nur Müll 
Aber rein objektiv gesehen ist ja die Hardware in Ordnung.


----------

